# 100 Favorites: # 59



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5 & 9	
Yefim Bronfman (Sony)*










This CD is a discovery that I only came across last year. Right from the start, Bronfman's way with these works KNOCKED ME OUT. I've heard other interpretations of these works, but no other pianist grabbed my attention like Bronfman has. He sounds completely at home with the wildly disparate elements in Prokofiev's sonatas -- from hammering, motor-like rhythms to limpid, delicate lyricism and everything in between. Most impressive of all, Bronfman melds these diverse pieces-parts in a way that seems inevitable and even natural.

I haven't heard Bronfman's other recordings of Prokofiev's piano sonatas, but I can only imagine that they're wonderful too. Fortunately, his cycle has been packaged up in a budget-price box set. I'm trying to take a break from acquiring new music for a while. But when I do start buying again, I'm sure Bronfman's complete Prokofiev sonatas will be one of the first things I get.


----------

